# Spring is here!!!! Right????#$^#



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Spring started yesterday! At least the calendar says so.










Apparently Mother Nature and Tesla didn't get the memo.

We had our 4th snowstorm in the last 2-3 weeks. My kids had so many snow days that they'll probably be in school until July 4th!

Tesla says "mid 2018" for many new options but they haven't changed their configurator! The current S/X configurators say delivery in June. I don't see why the Model 3 configurators can't open up their lead times similarly. It would help Tesla determine interest levels in various new options!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> Spring started yesterday! At least the calendar says so.
> 
> View attachment 6495
> 
> ...


My calendar says "Spring Begins" on March 20th. We're forecast to get 5-8" of snow Friday night/Saturday morning but I fail to see, at least on my calendar, where it says "Ha ha, just kidding. Winter, beeyatch!" on the 23rd or 24th.

I shouldn't complain... we haven't had those "nor'easters" like you @Brokedoc. I wonder if this one coming for us this weekend is going to head your way next week. A 5th nor'easter?? Not possible, right?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah spring.
And don't they teach people to turn your wheels towards the curb when parallel parking???
Came back out to my car yesterday to find this:








Luckily, my wheels were turned towards the curb, so it just pushed my car into the curb instead of setting off a chain reaction.
(I actually know the owner of the Acura. No worries - we're still friends. )


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

garsh said:


> Yeah spring.
> And don't they teach people to turn your wheels towards the curb when parallel parking???
> Came back out to my car yesterday to find this:
> 
> ...


You wouldn't be so forgiving if it was your new Model 3!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm glad I got out of New York on Tuesday (originally planned to be there until 5 pm Wednesday). Unfortunately my A/C broke last night and now I'm waiting for a repair (any minute). At least it's in the 70s F here. Could have been sweating to death


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> You wouldn't be so forgiving if it was your new Model 3!


Ouch! I'd be throwing stuff if that happened to my model 3! 

It actually sprinkled here in San Diego today!!!! O man, San Diego news is talking about how the world is falling and it's a complete disaster!!!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ng0 said:


> It actually sprinkled here in San Diego today!!!! O man, San Diego news is talking about how the world is falling and it's a complete disaster!!!


Never forget!


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

The main problem here is the fact people freak out when they drive in any kind of "rain"
My commute is going to suck because the sky is in fact falling.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Derik said:


> The main problem here is the fact people freak out when they drive in any kind of "rain"
> My commute is going to suck because the sky is in fact falling.


amen. I left work at 7:00 last night and the 15 was totally backed up cause someone got in an accident.  I'm tempted to cancel my team meeting and peace out early


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

FML...


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm confused. What is all over your patio? I don't understand. Rain doesn't do that...


----------

